# télécommande Apple Remote et new macbook



## travon (31 Octobre 2008)

Voila,


Je me posais une question :

est ce que la télécommande de mon macbook pro ancienne génération fonctionnera t'elle avec les nouveaux macbook alu ??


Je ai pas l'impression d'avoir vu de capteur infrarouge ?

merci  bien


----------



## EcoFlex (31 Octobre 2008)

Si, si, ca marchera sans probleme. J'en ai fait l'experience avec celle de mon imac.

Ps le capteur est juste a coté de la led de veille


----------



## GillesF (9 Mars 2009)

Je viens d'acheter le dock apple muni de l'apple remote.

Je tente désespérément de l'utiliser sur mon macbook alu mais visiblement il ne reçoit pas de signal. Le mode d'emploi ne parle pas bcp de l'apple remote... il faut faire une combinaison pour l'activer?

Evidemment, ca fonctionne parfaitement avec le dock.


----------



## DeepDark (9 Mars 2009)

GillesF a dit:


> Je viens d'acheter le dock apple muni de l'apple remote.
> 
> Je tente désespérément de l'utiliser sur mon macbook alu mais visiblement il ne reçoit pas de signal. Le mode d'emploi ne parle pas bcp de l'apple remote... il faut faire une combinaison pour l'activer?
> 
> Evidemment, ca fonctionne parfaitement avec le dock.


Le récepteur infrarouge est-il activé?
(Prefs Système > Sécurité > Général)

Ensuite, pour jumeler ton Apple Remote avec ton MB : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=302545-fr


----------



## GillesF (9 Mars 2009)

C'était bêtement ca, merci bcp


----------



## eredsign (17 Septembre 2010)

Et bien figurez-vous que j'ai le même problème mais IMPOSSIBLE de trouver la case "Infrarouge"
Et le pire c'est quand je tappe dans AIDE, "REMOTE" il me dit bien de faire exactement cette manipe.
en gros l'aide me dit de faire quelque chose qu'on ne peut pas faire...
étrange... Car même si dans l'AIDE INTERNE du MAC ou si dans la fenetre de préférence système je tappe INFRAROUGE dans la barre de recherche, il m'envois automatiquement dans SECURITE-GENERAL, mais impossible de voir la ligne et la case à cocher, correspondant à l'infrarouge... C'est hallucinant
et j'ai le dernier macbook blanc, (acheté en aout 2010, suite au vol de mon Premier macbook Enf$$$$$, oups)

CF ma copie écran


----------



## sImPOD (21 Septembre 2010)

Tout bonnement parce que le dernier Macbook Blanc Unibody n'ont plus de capteur infrarouge. C'est désormais l'apanage des modèles en Alu. Le mien est un MacBook Alu Unibody (la première série, il est de décembre 2008), et j'ai récupéré l'Apple Remote Blanche d'un qami qui avait flingué son MacBook Blanc, ceux d'avant les coques Unibody (à l'aspect un peu plus carré). Eux avaient un port Infrarouge, un port Firewire.

Et oui, Apple joue sur ce genre de mesquineries pour scinder ses gammes...


----------

